# Ooooh. um. what does this mean please?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Net::SMTP fatal error: unable to create Net::SMTP object mail.********.co.uk. at (eval 1) line 3.

got it when (trying to) post a reply to the 'long thread' thread in the flame room.
would have been reply to Wak's post at the top of page 3


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

it posted the reply ok, btw


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It means the SMTP server is rather unwell, has a headache and is prone to being sick all over it's own keyboard whenever it's asked to send an email... like when you reply to a thread that's being "watched" by others


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

So I haven't broken it then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It means the SMTP server is rather unwell, has a headache and is prone to being sick all over it's own keyboard whenever it's asked to send an email... like when you reply to a thread that's being "watched" by others Â


This sounds like a severe migraine attack


----------

